# Dutch diphthongs: "ui", "uij" and "uy"



## Linnets

Are these diphthongs _ui_, _uij_ and _uy_ pronounced in the same way, even if _ij_ is usually considered a long vowel?
Is the length of the diphthong in _Cruijff_ the same as in _Kluivert_?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Linnets said:


> Are these diphthongs _ui_, _uij_ and _uy_ pronounced in the same way, even if _ij_ is usually considered a long vowel?
> Is the length of the diphthong in _Cruijff_ the same as in _Kluivert_?



Those diphthongs are pronounced in exactly the same way.

*But*... the combinations <uij> and <uy> are old (and obselete) ways of writing <ui> and you'll _only_ find those combinations in names (and, of course, in old texts). 

In older days, <y> was often an alternative way of writing <ij> (and vice versa, but details about this would require a new thread, I guess). So, in the combination <uij>, the <u*ij*> has nothing to do with the diphthong <ij> /ɛɪ/.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Linnets

Thanks a lot! As far as the pronunciation is concerned, I have found at least two transcriptions of the diphthong _ui_ such as [œʏ] and [ɐʏ]. The main difference is that the first transcription the starting element is rounded while in the second is unrounded. Which is the most common realization of that diphthong today? Thanks again.


----------



## Grytolle

Hi,

My very sterotypized interpretation is:

Standard: [œy]/[œi]
Verkavelingsvlaams: [œ:]
Poldernederlands: [au] ([ɑu]?)

All of which qualifying as very common


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



Grytolle said:


> My very sterotypized interpretation is:
> Standard: [œy]/[œi]
> Verkavelingsvlaams: [œ:]
> Poldernederlands: [au] ([ɑu]?)
> All of which qualifying as very common



Just to be clear, there is no difference in the contemporary pronunciation of either <ui>, <uy> or <uij> in any of the dialects.

Groetjes,

Frank
Poster*
*


----------



## Suehil

Incidentally, 'ij' is called 'lange ij' to differentiate it from 'ei'.  It does not refer to the pronunciation, but to the fact that it is a longer letter


----------



## eno2

This way I discovered what 'kruif' (Cruijff) means...
NL; Bargoens verwaande kerel= kwast, opschepper (DVD)



Grytolle said:


> Hi,
> 
> My very sterotypized interpretation is:
> 
> Standard: [œy]/[œi]
> Verkavelingsvlaams: [œ:]
> Poldernederlands: [au] ([ɑu]?)
> 
> All of which qualifying as very common


 The ui is pronounced the same way in Belgian Dutch as in Dutch.


----------

